# Two queenless Langstroth hives today - noob beek



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1) let them raise new queens or buy mated queens and get them in there and laying?

You have good treatment free stock. I would not buy a queen.

>2) do you think my assessment is right? 

No. A colony has only one goal when they raise queens. Either they are all swarm cells or they are all supersedure cells. Considering the small number, I'll guess supersedure although the constant feeding can cause a small hive to swarm and then they don't tend to have a lot of cells.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfallacies.htm#swarmcellsonbottom

>3) what can I do better next time?

Constant feeding is likely to make them swarm. That may be the root of the problem. Or they may just have decided it was time to replace the queen.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

agree with Michael on this one I don't feed packages only what they come with in the package unless I open the package and the can of 1:1 sugar is empty then I fill it up and place it in with them after I install them placed in a empty box on top with spacers under the can so they can access it with news paper all around the can so they can't get above the can. once can is empty I don't feed again. now just before fall I check for the honey stores they have and since this is your first hives you may have to feed accordingly.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When package bees come and when things start blooming varies form year to year. If nothing is blooming I feed them until things are blooming. If things are blooming, I usually do like franktrujilo and just give them what came with the package. If it's a rainy spring I might feed them until they have some capped honey. But that's all assuming you only have the packages. I have bees so I give them some capped honey and don't feed them at all...


----------



## BA_ (Sep 29, 2013)

So now I think they're kinda honey bound (or nectar bound) at this point. I put 2 open frames (foundationless) into each 8 frame medium. Is that enough space? Someone recommended putting a whole hive body of frames between the bottom two. Another person suggested extracting some nectar/honey just to open some comb for the bees - giving the wet frames back to them to clean up & use.


----------



## BA_ (Sep 29, 2013)

So I did brief inspections on both hives today. Each has a virgin queen and each was piping. Each hive has more capped queen cells. Neither hive drew out the foundationless frames I put in between the combs. I swapped out the foundationless frames for foundation frames. I added a hive body with foundation into each hive in between the other hive bodies. Both hives at this point have no eggs or larvae, only capped brood & lotsa food. Would love to hear how I could do better managing this. Thanks!


----------



## JohnMosher (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey BA. Thanks for posting those pics. Sorry about your queen troubles. Im new so I Can't give advice, but I would like to ask about the weather conditions during the whole process. If you don't mind sharing.


----------

